# A payback jar for kevin



## woodintyuuu (Oct 2, 2014)

okay @Kevin your choice hope ya get a chuckle now out of the great locust thorn hunt. kinda cool finial it makes
pc 1 is kevins fbe with superior red little janky to turn off the pith but made it work lid is hand textured african blackwood
pc is 10 diameter by 6 high not counting finial

Pc 2 is same material from same log just turned off quarter chunck off pith african blackwood collar and lid with drop splash copper finial pc is about 4 inchs round and 8 inches tall

pc 3 is another pc from same kevin log of side of pith textured african blackwood collar and lid pretty plain jane turning

let me know which is yours and i will get it to you in my normal hurried up fashion



 

pc #1


 
same



 
same

Now pc #2



 

now pc #3



 

Hope one of um appeals to you and your wife kevin , kinda cool to have a pc from that rotten log out of your own patch

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know what to say man. I wasn't expecting something like this I had forgotten about this shipment a long time ago. My wife looked and after she _ooooohed_ and _awwwwed_ at all of them she finally settled on #3. So I guess you are shipping that Egyptian-shaped wonderment. I still don't know what to say because I wasn't ever excepting a gift like this from your lathe all I can say is . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I don't know what to say man. I wasn't expecting something like this I had forgotten about this shipment a long time ago. My wife looked and after she _ooooohed_ and _awwwwed_ at all of them she finally settled on #3. So I guess you are shipping that Egyptian-shaped wonderment. I still don't know what to say because I wasn't ever excepting a gift like this from your lathe all I can say is . . .


my pleasure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2014)

Shoot im fixing to send you some wood now. Lol


----------



## Sprung (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, Cliff - those are fantastic! Awesome work - thanks for sharing!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I don't know what to say man. I wasn't expecting something like this I had forgotten about this shipment a long time ago. My wife looked and after she _ooooohed_ and _awwwwed_ at all of them she finally settled on #3. So I guess you are shipping that Egyptian-shaped wonderment. I still don't know what to say because I wasn't ever excepting a gift like this from your lathe all I can say is . . .




Mamma made a good choice ! I don't know why but that one made me think of Charlie Chaplan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 2, 2014)

Made me think double wow! #3 is my choice as well. Nice job Cliff


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 3, 2014)

I love #1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2014)

Cool and creative Cliff! Still curious about your proprietary lid design.....


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Kevin you are gonna love it! I've had the opportunity to see Cliff's work first hand and it blew me away! Can't wait for the lakefront art show in Milwaukee next year so I can go back and see it again! Exquisite work Cliff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 3, 2014)

thanks guys , i have owed this jar to kevin for a long time now and im glad to finally make good,, he treated me very kindly , with the wood he send and deserves to remember the log it came from in finished form, as artist and craftsman is important to sometimes give away our work, sometimes just as important as selling it. its always fun to give someone a choice to pick, instead of just sending one, it never seems to be the one i would pick, and i find that a hoot also, cl

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> thanks guys , i have owed this jar to kevin for a long time now and im glad to finally make good,, he treated me very kindly , with the wood he send and deserves to remember the log it came from in finished form, as artist and craftsman is important to sometimes give away our work, sometimes just as important as selling it. its always fun to give someone a choice to pick, instead of just sending one, it never seems to be the one i would pick, and i find that a hoot also, cl



Cliff, thanks for your generosity. I never felt you owed me anything - it was a pleasant surprise to see this thread though I was truly caught off guard. Thanks again.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2014)

Absolutely stunning work Cliff! They're all exceptional, but I'm partial to #1. Great work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 4, 2014)

I was stunned there briefly! Those are great!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

Cliff - it arrived safe and sound a few minutes ago. I sound like a broken record but this kind of craftsmanship/artistry can't really be appreciated until it's in one's hands. My wife isn't home right now but she will be all over it - it's beautiful thank you.

I'll get you some more logs soon.


----------



## jmurray (Nov 10, 2014)

All great, but number one takes the cake


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

PS thanks for the captain shirt fits perfect.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 10, 2014)

Beautiful, wish I had something nice to trade, the cap on #2 is very unique, well done


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

My wife just got home and went nanners over it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> My wife just got home and went nanners over it.



Watch your wording I think Brink may do key word searches and head over hear to check out the nanners!!

PS beautiful work Cliff and great choice Kevin!! They all three are great pieces. I would of had to shake a tree and been extremely happy with which ever one fell out. OH NO more key words (shake a tree)


----------

